
Twitter deleted data potentially crucial to Russia probes - tareqak
http://www.politico.com/story/2017/10/13/twitter-russia-data-deleted-investigation-243730
======
tareqak
Techmeme summary: _Josh Meyer / Politico: Sources: Twitter deleted tweets and
user data potentially valuable for Russia probe in keeping with its privacy
policy_

